# Some exotics for you guys! (lot of pictures!)



## Stefan (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi all! I would like to share some pictures I made in the last two months. I hope you guys enjoy them 

Vipera aspis atra:





































Naja mossambica:
















Crotalus molossus nigrescens:
















Aspidelaps lubricus lubricus:






Sistrurus catenatus edwardsi:











Naja siamensis:






Naja atra:































Crotalus unicolor:











That was it!


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 2, 2010)

Interesting collection mate, and great pics


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 2, 2010)

Seriously nice coral cobra.The little N.atra isn't too bad either.


----------



## chickensnake (Apr 2, 2010)

they look n.i.c.e8)8)8)


----------



## Stefan (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you guys! Coral cobras are just awesome to keep!


----------



## thals (Apr 2, 2010)

Loving all the cobras esp that little coral! Cheers for sharing your pics


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 2, 2010)

Totally ignorant question, I know, but the little cobra...is that venomous?


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 2, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> Totally ignorant question, I know, but the little cobra...is that venomous?



Only if it bites you!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 2, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> Totally ignorant question, I know, but the little cobra...is that venomous?


All Cobras are venomous


----------



## Stefan (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you!

Yes the little coral is venomous  I have almost only venomous snakes. I have only two non-venomous. These are one Cornsnake (Pantherophis guttata) and one Kingsnake (Lampropeltis getula).


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 2, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> All Cobras are venomous



Fair enough! I had a blonde moment, and thought maybe it was a little, kind of pretend cobra......ok, I don't know what I was thinking...:lol:


----------



## dreamkiller (Apr 2, 2010)

awesome photos. thanx for sharing.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks!

And Shellfisch... No problem


----------



## captive_fairy (Apr 2, 2010)

They are gorgeous...Stunning animals, and great photos...Thanks heaps for posting them.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 2, 2010)

Once again your collection has us sitting in front of our computers with jaw on the floor haha. Great collection, & great pics.

Love the Crotalus molossus nigrescens, any chance of a full body shot to see its patterning a bit better?


----------



## absinthe_616 (Apr 2, 2010)

stunning! the cobras are definitely a favorite!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice Stefan, the black vipers are beautiful as is your Siamese cobra,
they have to one of the prettiest species of cobra i reckon.
Do you have a favourite snake in your collection?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 2, 2010)

@ Baz: I am totally addicted to Ausie Elapids so I am totally excited about my male Pseudechis colletti. But my big friend will always be my male Naja siamensis. I'd love to have some pictures with him like you have made with the tiger recently. Now I only need to find a photographer who dares to take pictures :lol:

I bougth him a girlfriend a few weeks ago. I found it pitty that he was just a lonely guy. So I hope he can make some sweet love in a year or two. My male is now 3 years old and the female is only 1 year old, so I have to wait a little. The girl is a banded one and he has just a "normal" pattern... It just depends on what you call normal... The girl is shown before in this thread. This is my male:











@ Sock Puppet: Here are some full body shots:

These are my Durango, Mexico locality





















And these are my Sierra del Nido, Mexico locality


----------



## Slats (Apr 2, 2010)

Love the spitter. Do they spit often?


----------



## babba007 (Apr 2, 2010)

Ummm, I'm not very knowlegeable when it comes to snake species. Their common names would be helpful . They look amazing.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks! No the Naja atra and Naja siamensis have never spit at my place. Only the Naja mossambica spit sometime. But they never spit outside the enclosure. Just sometimes spit at the glass when they got scared.


----------



## Slats (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh cheers mate


----------



## percey39 (Apr 3, 2010)

nice collection mate absolutely loving all the cobras im very jealous


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2010)

they are just awesome stefan ...your got a great collection...


----------



## krusty (Apr 3, 2010)

mate they are all so nice.thanks


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 3, 2010)

Once again Stefan, amazing snakes! You have a beautiful collection...I love exotic elapids and vipers! The _Naja mossambica_ reminds me a lot of our _Holocephalus bitorquatus_ especially in head pattern. Have you got any pictures of your enclosure setups that you could share? They always look so natural and it looks great.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you guys!

@ Matt: No, I'm sorry. Don't have pictures of the enclosures...


----------



## burger (Aug 6, 2010)

they are awesome! cant describe the jealousy. guessing your not in oz then...


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 6, 2010)

great collection and pics like the cobra


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 7, 2010)

great collection u have there mate


----------



## Colin (Aug 7, 2010)

great collection stefan  I love the crotalus pics especially and the cobras


----------



## Tojo (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice collection mate! The cobras are awesome


----------

